# What to do about Engine



## Cpldavis37 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a numbers matching 350 in my Lemans. It runs ok, but needs to be rebuilt and cleaned up. My goal for the end product would be around 400hp. Should I keep this engine or go with a 400 or 455. Also if I did keep it what upgrades should I do to it. I would like to keep the 350 because I am keeping it a Lemans, but I would be willing to change. 

On a side not I love this site I have taken my car apart down to the shell and everytime I get stuck I have been able to find my answers on this site It Rocks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have another motor available to rebuild and you want 400HP, I would build that one and shelf the #'s matching motor after pickling it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with the above post. If you do want to refresh the 350, check out Rock&Roll Engineering in CA. They've built a few 350's that would surprise you. Good luck.


----------



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

If you have a numbers matching motor in your car I would keep that in it, but that's just me. Like gtodude references, the 350 can be built up to perform better than stock. Do you really need 400 horse? What is the purpose of the car? My own experience has been that the more radical the motor/car, the less I drive and enjoy it.

Rukee makes a good point too, do you have another core? 455's are getting scarce but if you have one, well why not? Remember too that cubic inches equals cubic dollars, how fast do you want to go.

I have some buds who pulled the original drivetrain and stored it for a bigger/better setup and you know what, the original stuff never gets reunited with the chassis. It's a personal preference and you did state that you are keeping it a LeMans (good for you) but any more if a car has survived this long with it's born from the factory junk, why not keep it?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

All you need to do is bolt on a nitrous plate and ~voila~ you have 400 hp......
Seriously, there are 383 stroker kits available for it and bigger cams, carbs, intakes, headers.....etc. 400 hp is not uncommon. What you need to consider is the long term effects on the block. If it throws a rod, it's toast....forever.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> What you need to consider is the long term effects on the block. If it throws a rod, it's toast....forever.


Which is exactly why I would build another motor and save the #s matching. :cheers


----------

